# Voopoo Drag, VGOD Pro, Tarot Nano?



## Zia (23/2/18)

Hey guys!

So I’m in a little bit of a dilemma at the moment... I have a GeekVape Athena and I like it, but I want to get a new mod and I don’t know which one to get!

At my local vape store they have a Voopoo Drag and a Vaporesso Tarot Nano in the rainbow colour. However, I’d like to own a VGOD Pro but the store that “stocks” them never has them and in addition to that they’re about 30km away from me so I don’t know what to do! I have this tendency to just buy vape stuff even if I don’t need it so my decisions are blurred by this habit hence I don’t think my decision would be rational .

Pls hulp me am need sum advays.

PS I forgot to mention that I had a Drag already so yeaahhh...


----------



## Mahir (23/2/18)

Shop online bro


----------



## Zia (25/2/18)

Mahir said:


> Shop online bro


I would man but I can’t wait for shipping. As soon as I buy something I want to get home and fiddle with it


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/2/18)

Zia said:


> Pls hulp me am need sum advays


.
My "advays" goes like this. If you are happy with the Athena why do you need a new mod? 

You need a mod which has different or better functions than the Athena
You want a mod which is shinier, flashier, sexier, or spicier.
You just want to spoil yourself. 
The first point may be valid, but I doubt it. There have been very few meaningful developments to mods in the last year or so. I can't think of any new development which is a necessity to improve my vape experience in any substantial way.
The second reason is one which I can't help you with. I obviously like good looking mods but value function over form. If a groundbreaking new mod came out which looked like a gentleman's vegetables, I would buy it.
The third point is one only you can answer. I don't know if you have been a good boy or not !
The fact that you can't wait for shipping probably puts you in the last category. Good luck.
P.S. I would go for the Voopoo Drag.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (25/2/18)

Zia said:


> I would man but I can’t wait for shipping. As soon as I buy something I want to get home and fiddle with it


Go online and order from Fastech. After that experience the wait when buying from local online stores will not bother you in the least.

From the options you listed, the Drag would be my choice. Although there are some well priced DNA mods around as well. The latter being a fiddlers dream come true.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zia (26/2/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> .
> My "advays" goes like this. If you are happy with the Athena why do you need a new mod?
> 
> You need a mod which has different or better functions than the Athena
> ...


You were right in your assumptions xD. I actually just want to spoil myself but I’ll take your word for it and get a second Drag! (Forgot to mention I had one a month or two ago )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zia (26/2/18)

Raindance said:


> Go online and order from Fastech. After that experience the wait when buying from local online stores will not bother you in the least.
> 
> From the options you listed, the Drag would be my choice. Although there are some well priced DNA mods around as well. The latter being a fiddlers dream come true.
> 
> Regards


Sweet man I’ll go for it, but being the numb-nut I am I forgot to mention I had one already...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (26/2/18)

Zia said:


> You were right in your assumptions xD. I actually just want to spoil myself but I’ll take your word for it and get a second Drag! (Forgot to mention I had one a month or two ago )




Since you're going for another drag and you like some bling, how about the limited edition gold drag?
http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=gold-voopoo-drag-157w-tc-gene-chip-box-mod-limited-edition

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zia (27/2/18)

ddk1979 said:


> Since you're going for another drag and you like some bling, how about the limited edition gold drag?
> http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=gold-voopoo-drag-157w-tc-gene-chip-box-mod-limited-edition
> View attachment 123953


Whoah... That’s looking SEXY I’m gonna check it out and more than likely cry.


----------

